# ربي والهي ومخلصي



## passion (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربي والهي ومخلص نفسي يسوع المسيح قود انت يارب سفينة حياتي دبر اموري بتدبيرك,نقي حواسي اضئ فهمي بروائع تعاليمك انا عارف يارب اني متقلب في علاقتي معك لكن انت ثابت وبتسامحني لانك ابانا*
* لك المجد للأبد*
*أمين*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

آميــــــــــــــــــين

شكرا للصلاه 

الرائعه


الرب معاكم​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2009)

امين

بركة الصلاة تكون معانا ومعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اميــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## DODY2010 (26 أغسطس 2010)

مرسي صره رائعه


----------



## christianbible5 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*



ربي والهي ومخلص نفسي يسوع المسيح قود انت يارب سفينة حياتي دبر اموري بتدبيرك,نقي حواسي اضئ فهمي بروائع تعاليمك انا عارف يارب اني متقلب في علاقتي معك لكن انت ثابت وبتسامحني لانك ابانا
لك المجد للأبد
أمين​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*الرب ينور حياتك.. آمين...*
*صلاة رائعة... من القلب...*
*صلي لأجلي حبيبي...*
*سلام المسيح يبقى معك دايما...*


----------



## اليعازر (9 يوليو 2015)

آمين...


----------

